# du/le / (de) la Nutella - genre



## joleen

Bonjour,

En pleine dispute avec un ami, pourriez-vous nous mettre d'accord? Dit-on du ou de la nutella?

Merci


----------



## tie-break

Moi je dis toujours: "bonjour je voudrais une crêpe à la nutella" donc je pense "de la nutella", mais comme je ne suis pas français peut-être que je me suis toujours trompé


----------



## DearPrudence

Miam, miam.
Pour moi, "*le Nutella*", définitivement !

Pour la forme, je consulte Wikipedia qui dit la même chose.

Mais c'est vrai que ce n'est pas des plus logiques :
ça finit par un "a" (mais d'un autre côté, en français, hein, ...)
c'est de la pâte à tartiner.
Et si on pense que c'est basé sur la noisette, on s'enfonce encore un peu ...   

C'est vrai que finalement, je ne sais pas pourquoi c'est masculin   mais c'est le cas.

Sur la même page, j'ai trouvé ça :

Le genre du nom Nutella n'est pas complètement établi, on pourrait considérer qu'il ne soit pas masculin mais féminin, Nutella viendrait de la contraction de deux mots : _nut_ (noisette en anglais, mais de genre neutre) et _ella_ (suffixe diminutif italien, ou les mots finissant en « a » sont généralement féminins). Cependant, le sujet du genre du mot Nutella est assez controversé dans la mesure ou la communication officielle de Ferrero emploi le mot Nutella au masculin. On pourrait mettre fin à ce débat en considérant qu'il s'agit d'un nom propre et qu'il n'y a pas lieu de lui attribuer un genre, que personne alors n'a plus raison qu'un autre en employant le féminin ou le masculin. Mais ce serait bien moins drôle et enleverait une partie de sa magie et des habitudes de ses consommateurs. Il est à noter qu'en France, en règle générale, on utilise l'article partitif "du". On mange DU Nutella, et non un ou une Nutella.


----------



## Grop

Au dit "du", et "crêpe au Nutella"


----------



## joleen

J'ai toujours dit de la en pensant aux origines italiennes...

Merci quand meme


----------



## Calamitintin

En français c'est LE nutella. En italien LA 
++
Cal
PS : à la cuillère ou au couteau le nutella ?


----------



## CapnPrep

Comme quoi, Wikipédia c'est parfois n'importe quoi. Les noms propres n'ont pas de genre ? Ou bien, les deux genres à la fois ? Et cela les rend moins drôles et moins magiques que les autres noms ???


----------



## coolchick

moi je dirais DU nutella, comme je dirais DU beurre d'arachide ou Du Cheez Whiz....

hahahah je me creve de rire....


----------



## joleen

J'ai souvent entendu autour de moi dire "de la" nutella. On dit souvent que l'usage prime sur la regle....Faudrait-il faire un sondage???
En tout cas sur le site officiel, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont evite au maximum de donner un genre au produit!

Merci pour vos reponses!


----------



## tie-break

joleen said:


> J'ai souvent entendu autour de moi dire "de la" nutella.


 
C'était moi!  
Mais, d'àpres tous ces messages que je viens de lire j'ai bien peur qu' on est les seuls à dire comme ça...  

De toute façon, féminin ou pas *le *nutella demeure exquis


----------



## DearPrudence

C'est bizarre, je n'ai jamais de ma vie entendue "de la Nutella" et le "du" est tellement ancré pour moi que je ne l'ai jamais remis en question.
Peut-être est-ce un régionalisme (quoique j'en doute, un régionalisme pour un mot comme Nutella  )

Incroyable le nombre de résultat pour "la Nutella" (avec de nombreux forums qui discutent du genre aussi) !!  
Voilà pour le sondage  

En effet, sur leur site officiel, ils essaient de dire "Nutella", sans article mais disent bien une fois "du Nutella".
Pour être de mauvaise foi, on pourrait dire que c'est du chocolat Nutella ...  (quelle mauvaise foi, je sais  )


----------



## Sardine Masquée

En Suisse romande ils disent LA Nutella !
Et c'est leur droit !
Parfaitement !
Moi je dis le Nutella car...

Je ne suis pas helvétique
(c'est tragique c'est tragique)


----------



## zibou

Moi j'aurais dit du nutella... Aussi Arte, la chaine franco-allemande, dans son emission Karambollage qui compare les cultures francaises et allemandes, le 17 decembre a fait un comparatif DU nutella francais et allemand...


----------



## Sardine Masquée

Oui oui en Français de France on dit LE nutella, mais en français de *Romandie*, en Suisse romande, on féminise, voilà tout !

(mais le bon chocolat noir--en carrés qui craquent sous la dent et fondent sur la langue--français, suisse, belge ou vénézuélien, c'est quand même meilleur que cette pâte à tartiner, hmm)


----------



## Xerinola

Salut!
Moi, j'ai toujours dit "je veux de la nutella"... mais peut-être je suis complètement trompée?  

Au revoir!
X:


----------



## francophone

Je crois que c'est *du*, mois aussi j'ai entendu dire *de la*, pourtant on peut pas dire que ce n'est pas juste, c'est pas un mot français.


----------



## vittel

J'ai toujours dit et entendu "du nutella". 
Je n'ai jamais entendu dire "de la nutella"... ni dans le Sud Ouest où j'ai grandi, ni dans le Nord où je vis actuellement. 

Surprenant comme on apprend parfois l'existence de certaines habitudes de langage...


----------



## piccoloconiglio

J'entre dans la discution un peu tard, mais je crois savoir pourquoi c'est "du Nutella" - c'est-à-dire, masculin: je me souviens d'une règle que j'ai apprise il y a longtemps qui dit que les noms français qui viennent des mots étrangers sont presque toujours masculins (avec quelques petites exceptions dont "la Playstation" puisque c'est UNE console de jeu...)

Mais je ne suis qu'une pauvre Américaine, donc il se peut bien que je me trompe!


----------



## tilt

_Nutella™_ est la marque d'*une *pâte à tartiner, comme *la* PS2 est celle d'*une *console de jeu... Donc le féminin se défend(rait).
Reste que je ne me souviens pas avoir jamais entendu qui que ce soit l'employer un tel barbarisme autour de moi !
*Du *nutella, parce que *du *chocolat.
Point barre !


----------



## motmarski

Sans hésitation je réponds que tous les français disent ''DU Nutella'', ''des crêpes AU Nutella'', ''passe-moi LE Nutella''.

Et à la cuillère c'est mieux pour en avoir plus...


----------



## Maître Capello

Sardine Masquée said:


> En Suisse romande ils disent LA Nutella !


Ne généralisons pas ! Seule une minorité de personnes emploient le féminin ; le masculin est beaucoup plus répandu. Je n'emploie pour ma part que le masculin et le féminin me choque.


----------



## xiancee

Sur google fight c'est LA nutella qui gagne! C'est nul ce truc!

http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=fr_FR&word1=le+nutella&word2=la+nutella


----------



## enoo

Même pas vrai 
http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=fr_FR&word1="du+nutella"&word2="de+la+nutella" 

(Et je ne pensais pas qu'en France il y avait des gens pour dire "de la" - comme quoi on en apprend tous les jours  )


----------



## itka

> (Et je ne pensais pas qu'en France il y avait des gens pour dire "de la" - comme quoi on en apprend tous les jours  )


Mais qui a dit qu'ils étaient Français ?


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Alors pour ceux et celles que cela intéresse, on dit « *du* » Nutella au Québec aussi. 

Trouvé (lien donné sur une page de Wiki) : Nutellatologie


----------



## enoo

itka said:


> Mais qui a dit qu'ils étaient Français ?



En effet, au début j'avais bien remarqué que les personnes disant "la" étaient plutôt d'origine autre que française, et puis le temps de voir comment faire pour exclure les résultats internationaux de googlefight, ça m'est sorti de l'esprit, oups. 

Donc dans pas mal de pays on dit "la", mais pas vraiment en France ^^.


----------



## BloomyOO7

pour en manger tous les jours, on dit bien du nutella, des crêpes au nutella, et à la cuillère, à la louche même, pour moi !!!

pfff, faut que j'aille faire des courses, plus DE nutella à la maison!


----------



## CloudStrife9

J'adore ce débat, je vais y apporter mon grain de sel. 

Tout d'abord, le site italien de la marque Ferrero valide (entre parenthèses) le déterminant féminin *la* devant Nutella. En contrepartie, les sites français officiels, ainsi que les campagnes publicitaires francophones, emploient le masculin.
Par conséquent, il faudrait choisir en fonction du bagage culturel de la personne et de la langue d'émission : les italophones diraient *la* nutella, tandis que les francophones purs se contenteraient du masculin qui est "implicitement" réglementé. 

La vraie source du problème vient de l'usage de l'antonomase (emploi d'un nom propre à la place d'un nom commun et vice-versa). On ne devrait pas utiliser de déterminant devant un nom propre. Dans l'idéal, il faudrait dire "une crêpe de Nutella" ou "j'aime Nutella" en tant que marque. L'emploi de cette dernière comme nom propre vient d'une contraction ou d'un croisement avec d'autres formes : "j'aime la (pâte à tartiner) Nutella" ou "j'aime le (pot/chocolat) Nutella".

Soit l'ont a conscience de l'emploi d'une figure de rhétorique comme l'antonomase, soit l'on se sert des supports publicitaires comme "loi grammaticale", puisque la marque officialise le déterminant féminin en italien mais ne dit rien sur le site français...

Pour ma part, j'essaierais dans la mesure du possible de ne pas employer le déterminant et, au pire des cas, d'avoir recours au masculin "le" validé implicitement par la marque. Mais si vous avez un Italien en face de vous, je crains que le débat ne soit différent...

Salutations!


----------



## Betty 2807

Bonjour, 
Je vais mettre mon grain de sel, je précise que je suis 100% Française,  née en Gironde, et je dis de la Nutella.
C'est une dispute quotidienne avec mon conjoint qui dit du Nutella lol mes enfants prennent mon partie, évidement 😁😁
Bon lui est Américain et lyonnais donc ça explique cela 😂


----------

